# love my complete top-bar hive from www.honeybeehabit.com



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm probably gonna sound like a commercial for this company, but I did a lot of research before I bought my first top bar hive this past summer, and they really were the best deal out there. They are buried many pages down on a Google search, which is unfortunate because they really have a top notch product at a great price. I bought the unassembled hive with aluminum lid, screened bottom, slide out mite board, 2 follower boards, and 28 bars for $165, and that includes shipping. 

I added an observation window on the back side and a decorative stand (yes, I know it probably won't hold the honey weight, if I'm lucky enough to over winter my bees), and I just recently purchased their in-hive feeder for $15. If you are considering a top-bar hive, and don't want to mess with building a hive; please take a look at this one. Some items are not on the website, so be sure to download their catalog at http://www.honeybeehabitat.com/Portals/0/2013 Catalog.pdf














white aluminum roof not pictured


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I have lots more pictures of my hive on the bees' facebook page https://www.facebook.com/topbarbeehive.

I'm having a fantastic time learning how to raise bees and I wish more gardeners would get interested in helping the honey bee. Not only for the honey, but to help boost the honey bee population.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

im glad you like top-bars, never liked em. 28 bars is not enough space for a large hive.


----------



## rmcpb (Aug 15, 2012)

Get some stronger legs before you even think of putting bees in it!!


----------



## Stan1951 (Apr 9, 2013)

I just got started beekeeping this year as well and after a lot of research went with the top bar hive. For backyard bee people it's the best one to go with. Sounds like you got your hive a great price. I took an old picnic table that we weren't using, cut the benches off, shortened the top, and it makes a great stand for the hive. It's sturdy, off the ground, and at a great height so that I don't have to bend over to work in it. This has been a very educational summer for me.


----------



## arrowwood (Apr 11, 2012)

I've pretty much made the switch from top bars to langstroths, but beeline (honeybeehabitat) has great prices on woodenware. One definite plus with their top bars is that they are the right size to be compatible with langstroths, something that in hindsight I wish I had thought of when building my top bars


----------



## imthegrumpyone (Jun 29, 2013)

Personally I'd through the legs away and put it on some 8x8x16 blocks.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

OK, I guess I set myself up for all the "replace the legs" comments by posting the full photo. The box sits on a stand with those spindles, and when my father built it, he told me they wouldn't hold much weight. So at some point before the honeyflow next year (if my bees make it thru the winter), I will convert the stand to something more substantial. 

Since this hive is in my front yard next to my front door, I was trying to do something a little more decorative than cinder blocks. I'd add little Victorian gingerbread cutouts if I could find some to fit  Sometimes it's best not to have the neighbors freak out about the beehive across the street. If they don't know what it is, they don't say much.


----------

